# 1/16 e-revo



## modsrus (Nov 12, 2007)

Just got my new 1/16 e-revo , all I have to say is :woohoo: , I put 14.4v to it with the stock pinion and it is ballistic. (traxxas sends a smaller pinion that you are supposed to use with this set up to keep the heat down :tongueI used 2 nimh , found a couple 1800 2s lipos that should fit hope to have them in a couple weeks. 

Handles great , Going to take it to local skate park and see how she flies :thumbsup:


----------



## tight off (Sep 22, 2007)

Where did you get your car? I see they are shipping but havn't made it to our LHS. Thanks and keep the updates coming.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If you LHS had them on order they should show by Friday.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Turn 4 Hobbies has both the Revo and the Slash in stock. And we plan on racing these on our indoor carpet off-road track.


----------



## magikrob (Apr 12, 2009)

i just got one and its insane, fast as hell, did u get your lipo's for it yet how is it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Do these things need any small hop up parts ?? Is anything breaking?
I was thinking of anti roll bars front and rear !!! Also a wedge body for the slash version


----------



## tight off (Sep 22, 2007)

Good question Bud, I have to say, If an anti roll system becomes available I would be interested in buying it. The set up on the front of my Serpent F180 seems to be perfect for this model or for any system using the lay down shock system. In addition the 0-to 100% torsion offers a lot more adjustability than a standard "sway bar" set up. Oh BTW series up a couple of 7.2 NiMI. Sick fast. Dave


----------



## auto2 (Mar 15, 2008)

heere is what ive done so far.
block one hole is shock pistons 50/60 wt oil
set ride hight arms leval
2s lipo
set slipper to slip for 2 feet on the street.
went with small pinion

looks like it needs NOTHING. center diff and better shocks and maybe some spring choices and you are good to go.

watch you dont pinch the antenna wire if you remove rear shocks.
motor and esc come off in 20 seconds with ONE screw which makes radio box easier to deal with.
zippy 2200 lipos fit but need grinding of the battery box cover cause the wires come out the side of the pack.

OH and put velcro on battery cover and body and chuck the body clips


----------

